# Jet Vortex Dust Collector DC1100



## woodnthings

A lot of excitement about this new model. In an article in Woodshop News, June 2011 explains the upward vortex/tornado tends to clog the bags or filters in the older models. They do not show the interior of the separator, but describe a cone shaped plate that does a far better job of keeping chips and dust down into the lower bag. 
I had a discussion with the Tech service at WHM and said I have one question, and you probably already have been asked this but "Can you retrofit this to older models?" He said "You are the 500th odd caller to ask that. He said "There are no parts available to retrofit an older unit". I said "Well you might as well make a retro kit because someone is gonna do it." He said "They had better not copy the design or there will be a patent infringement lawsuit."
So there you have it.
The Thien baffle is the best solution inside the separator for now.
A sheet metal cone is not difficult to make and if someone buys the new unit a picture of the guts would be good. I'm not sure how much better the Vortex Cone is than a Thien baffle, if at all, but they were thinking about a modification and went ahead with the cone for obvious reasons.
I wonder if one of the magazines will do a side by side test to see which is more effective. I'd be happy to test one against my Thien baffle, if they wanted to send me a new Vortex Cone version....:laughing: bill

FWIW additional info: http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=71.0


----------



## mwhals

I have the 240v version (2 hp) and it works as advertised.


----------



## RetiredLE

Any pics of the guts?


----------



## RetiredLE

woodnthings said:


> a picture of the guts would be good.


Here ya go. Stole... er got these from another site.


----------



## woodnthings

*man that's too simple, thanks*

More like a dome than a cone in my estimation. Only 2 pieces and cone/dome and a bracket. A retired clay modeler could spin a form and make a fiberglass mold if they were so inclined......hmmm. 
I've got enough to do right now, but I just wonder if it's any more effective than a Thien baffle? Sure is prettier though, kinda like NASA did it! :laughing: bill


----------



## Longknife

woodnthings said:


> I said "Well you might as well make a retro kit because someone is gonna do it." He said "They had better not copy the design or there will be a patent infringement lawsuit."


I wonder if it's possible to take out a patent for a simple metal cone? It would be very interesting to see a comparison with this and the Thien baffle.


----------



## dbhost

So let's see, they manged to patent a metal strap, a metal cone, and 5 bolts / nuts? Glad to see my tax dollars going to protect "innovation"... 

I would LOVE to see a side by side comparison between this, and say the previous model fitted with a Thien baffle... I know how well the Thien works, but just how well does this cone work?


----------



## mwhals

dbhost said:


> So let's see, they manged to patent a metal strap, a metal cone, and 5 bolts / nuts? Glad to see my tax dollars going to protect "innovation"...
> 
> I would LOVE to see a side by side comparison between this, and say the previous model fitted with a Thien baffle... I know how well the Thien works, but just how well does this cone work?


The cone works extremely well, but I don't have a Thien baffle to test against it. I think either is great.


----------



## RetiredLE

After looking at the pics of the Jet Dust Collector, I went to my local hardware store and started looking around for something that would serve as a cone so I could modify my Grizzly G8027 1 HP Dust Collector.

Found this: Chimney Top


----------



## RetiredLE

For $8 I figured what the heck, might as well try it and see so here is how it is progressing thus far. 

First I removed the collar and brackets.


----------



## RetiredLE

Brackets removed.


----------



## RetiredLE

Brackets re-installed on the outside of the baffle followed by a test fit. 

So far so good.


----------



## RetiredLE

Securing it to the housing using nuts/screws.


----------



## woodnthings

*Thanks LE!*

This may be the cheapest, most clever mod I've seen. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## firemedic

Now that's ingenuity... Great use of the ole noggin!

~tom


----------



## dbhost

I think you might be in violation of Jet's patent of the cone... Then again, I think Maxwell Smart might have been in violation of that patent as well with his Cone Of Silence...


----------



## mwhals

dbhost said:


> I think you might be in violation of Jet's patent of the cone... Then again, I think Maxwell Smart might have been in violation of that patent as well with his Cone Of Silence...


In think it is only a violation if it were marketed for profit.


----------



## RetiredLE

dbhost said:


> I think you might be in violation of Jet's patent of the cone...


I should be ok as long as I don't make a kit and start selling it. I think the chimney top manufacturer has them beat by a few years anyway. :shifty:


----------



## RetiredLE

*Hijacking thread - continued*

Here are a couple more pics showing the completed unit (with included modification) hooked up to my disc sander and five gallon homemade dust collector. Probably overkill to the max but it will be interesting to see how the whole conglomeration functions.


----------



## rrich

Just thinking... (No it didn't hurt) But maybe a cheap wok from Big Lots would work too.


----------



## RetiredLE

A wok would probably work too. Lots of stuff out there that could be used. Be interesting to see what others here come up with.


----------



## RetiredLE

Well, my project is finally finished and ready to put to work. 

I added a wooden platform extension to my Grizzly dust collector - which allowed me to attach my five gallon bucket pre-collector. 

Now the whole unit is mobile and saves messing with hose connections, etc. 

Will be interesting to see how things pan out as I use it.


----------



## rrbrown

It's a good try and may work. However just like with smooth pipe vs flex hose you will lose some velocity from the ridges on the chimney top. Smooth cone would be better.


----------



## RetiredLE

I thought about that when I put it together. I just didn't want to pay twenty bucks for a smooth one. Will see how this one works.


----------



## Northerner

well, its still ingenuous but is it really needed for a DC without a canister filter? i thought the cones were to save the filter pleats from getting all clogged up?


----------



## RetiredLE

Well, since I have just a bag and not a filter, I figured that eliminating any dust and/or debris from entering the upper bag would be a benefit. 

That's my guess and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## rrbrown

RetiredLE said:


> I thought about that when I put it together. I just didn't want to pay twenty bucks for a smooth one. Will see how this one works.


OK so how did it work? Pictures or Video Please.


----------



## RetiredLE

rrbrown said:


> OK so how did it work? Pictures or Video Please.


I only have the before pics that I posted earlier in the thread. Since then, I have experimented with various pre dust collector design lids (Thien baffle variations) on my five gallon bucket (which is in series with my Grizzly unit. 

The system works so well that hardly any dust makes it into the lower bag on the Grizzly unit. I have found that making the baffle a bit smaller so there is a gap between it and the sides of the bucket seems to capture more debris than having it touch the sides.

I also installed a clear plastic (lower) bag on the grizzly unit to allow for a better view on what is getting in there. 

I haven't pulled off the upper bag to check it but I have shaken it to loosen any debris that might be in there and so far nothing has fallen down into the lower bag. That indicates my chimney top mod is doing it's job. 

I think the pile of debris finally got tired of being dumped back on the floor and vacuumed multiple times and fled the shop. I haven't seen it in several days! 

I am now working on installing two plastic windows in my test lid (thanks to Chris) to see what modifications work the best. 

Stay tuned for more. 

Now I gotta find some batteries for my digital camera.....


----------



## RetiredLE

Update:

I finished installing the plexiglass window in the lid and tried it out.

You will see from the photo that I forgot to install the baffle. 

After running a pile of sawdust and other debris through the system, I checked the clear plastic bag on the Grizzly unit and found about three ounces of fine talc in the bottom of the bag. The cyclonic action of the debris as it entered the bucket was easy to see through the plexiglass view ports as it exited the 90 deg elbow fitting and swirled around the inside of the bucket. 

After re-installing the baffle, I tried it again and ended up with just about the same amount of talc in the bottom of the plastic bag. All of the other debris stayed in the bucket as before. So now I am wondering if the baffle is even needed....


----------



## ChiknNutz

Won't it work better (i.e. transfer less to the shop vac) if the vacuum port is centrally located? That way the swirling debris is outbd of the vacuum source.


----------



## woodnthings

*Just so I'm clear...*



RetiredLE said:


> Here are a couple more pics showing the completed unit (with included modification) hooked up to my disc sander and five gallon homemade dust collector. Probably overkill to the max but it will be interesting to see how the whole conglomeration functions.


Are you using both the bucket separator and the cone inside the DC? :blink: Seems to me the bucket separator would be best on a shop vac and your cone on the DC should do the job there....I donno?  bill


----------



## rrbrown

I'm thinking of using both a cone/baffle in the DC unit and a Thien baffle seperator. My question is this. If you have the baffle in the DC unit and it's running what does the air due in the bottom bag? I have the clear bag and it if extremely turbulent without the baffle.


----------



## rrbrown

ChiknNutz said:


> Won't it work better (i.e. transfer less to the shop vac) if the vacuum port is centrally located? That way the swirling debris is outbd of the vacuum source.


I agree. The lid he is using is a purchased lid I believe and it doesn't use the newer info on dust collection. I had one of those lids but larger like 10 years ago and they work ok, not as good as the newer designs with the exhaust port being in the middle.


----------



## RetiredLE

ChiknNutz said:


> Won't it work better (i.e. transfer less to the shop vac) if the vacuum port is centrally located? That way the swirling debris is outbd of the vacuum source.


Good point. I was thinking along those lines as well. I ended up installing my other dust separator/baffle top with the suction intake in the center and it performed much better with only a small amount of talc ending up in the clear collection bag. It makes sense that with the suction port in the center the debris isn't passing under the port as it swirls around the bucket's inner circumference. 

I did pull off the upper bag to see how my chimney top cone was performing. There was about a 1/16 inch thick coating of talc on the cone and surrounding can. In retrospect, I should have checked it before using the top with the opposing ports since I now have no way of knowing if the talc was there all along or if it was deposited there while using that particular top.


----------



## RetiredLE

woodnthings said:


> Are you using both the bucket separator and the cone inside the DC? :blink: Seems to me the bucket separator would be best on a shop vac and your cone on the DC should do the job there....I donno?  bill


My middle name is overkill. I figured the more debris I can remove before it hits the Grizzly unit the better off I will be. Not only from the standpoint of particulate matter entering the shop atmosphere but wear and tear on the impeller. One thing I have noticed is that only talc sized stuff seems to be getting past the bucket and into the Grizzly unit. All the bigger stuff (chunks/shavings/etc) stays in the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## RetiredLE

rrbrown said:


> I'm thinking of using both a cone/baffle in the DC unit and a Thien baffle seperator. My question is this. If you have the baffle in the DC unit and it's running what does the air due in the bottom bag? I have the clear bag and it if extremely turbulent.


That is the system I am using (bucket/baffle and cone in the DC unit. I don't see a lot of turbulence in the clear bottom bag. It fills with air when the unit is turned on but that's about it. I have watched the bag as I vacuumed up various piles of debris, but haven't seen much happening inside as far as turbulence goes. The bag itself doesn't move around much either - which indicates no turbulence of any consequence. At least that's my take on it. Now maybe with no cone installed there would be more turbulence. I don't know since I haven't run the Grizzly unit without the cone.


----------



## rrbrown

RetiredLE said:


> That is the system I am using (bucket/baffle and cone in the DC unit. I don't see a lot of turbulence in the clear bottom bag. It fills with air when the unit is turned on but that's about it. I have watched the bag as I vacuumed up various piles of debris, but haven't seen much happening inside as far as turbulence goes. The bag itself doesn't move around much either - which indicates no turbulence of any consequence. At least that's my take on it. Now maybe with no cone installed there would be more turbulence. I don't know since I haven't run the Grizzly unit without the cone.


Well maybe I misspoke or typed in this case. Mine has dust in it and it swirls and throws the small amount of st like crazy. The only advantage I see with using both is if the bottom bag fills with air but don't swirl nearly as much. Reason being if the air ia swirling in the bottom bag then it's not leaving through the filter efficiently do to swirling and air hitting air trying to get out. If the air is forced up out of the filter more efficiently the system should work better.


----------



## RetiredLE

> If the air is forced up out of the filter more efficiently the system should work better.


Which would be a good thing as long as the air was clean and not laden with talc. At least in my case anyway since I only have the bag and not a filter. 

Lots of gray areas here but this stuff is fun to fiddle with. 

My latest modification to my PFGBT Mod # 072111 (Plastic Five Gallon Bucket Top completed on July 21, 2011) is I cut a hole/port in the center of the lid and blocked off the outer port using a cut to fit plywood plug (colored black of course to blend in). 

Tomorrow I will do another test to see how this mod functions and if it was worth the effort.


----------



## rrbrown

RetiredLE said:


> Which would be a good thing as long as the air was clean and not laden with talc. At least in my case anyway since I only have the bag and not a filter.
> 
> Lots of gray areas here but this stuff is fun to fiddle with.
> 
> My latest modification to my PFGBT Mod # 072111 (Plastic Five Gallon Bucket Top completed on July 21, 2011) is I cut a hole/port in the center of the lid and blocked off the outer port using a cut to fit plywood plug (colored black of course to blend in).
> 
> Tomorrow I will do another test to see how this mod functions and if it was worth the effort.



Of course you want clean air that's what the Thien baffle and the cone is for, but it also should make the system more efficient. I guess I will find out by this weekend because I'm going to work on my own experiments that I started a while ago.

You should invest in a Wynn or similar canister filter. It will improve your DC suction by 50%. Tested and verified here. More results coming this weekend.


----------



## RetiredLE

rrbrown said:


> You should invest in a Wynn or similar canister filter.


Remember, you're talking to someone who balked at spending $20 bucks for a smooth chimney top and instead opted for the $7 alternative.... But I get your point.


----------



## rrbrown

RetiredLE said:


> Remember, you're talking to someone who balked at spending $20 bucks for a smooth chimney top and instead opted for the $7 alternative.... But I get your point.



I get your point I didn't think of it as i was posting but I get it. I tried not to spend money on the canister filter either but after looking at them and the price of a good bag filter because mine was crap, I opted for the canister filter. I even splurged a little more and got the 80/20 Spun bond polyester $159 over a paper filter $109. I felt it was better deal even though it was more money. I'm definitely glad I got it although it was hard to spend that much at the time.


----------



## RetiredLE

rrbrown said:


> I'm definitely glad I got it although it was hard to spend that much at the time.


It's probably something to put on the birthday and/or Christmas gift list. 

Summertimes aren't so bad cuz I can open the garage door and let the dust evacuate. Winters are another matter since I don't want to lose the heated air. 

:thumbsup:I do like the idea of a cleanable/washable filter.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings

*bump*

I thought it was a good time to bump this thread.....  bill


----------



## mwhals

I am still loving my Jet Vortex 1200!


----------



## skiroy56

Can anyone tell me the diameter of the vortex cone in this collector?
I am searching for a substitute to install in mine as Jet will not sell the parts.
Thanks
Laurence


----------



## Marv

skiroy56 said:


> Can anyone tell me the diameter of the vortex cone in this collector?
> I am searching for a substitute to install in mine as Jet will not sell the parts.
> Thanks
> Laurence


This may help you Laurence...

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/shop-made-vortex-dust-collector-woks-on


----------



## skiroy56

Marv
Thank you for the link. It looks promising but being somewhat anal I would like to mimic Jet's design with a like diameter. Don't know if that is the only diameter he could find or if that is the same as Jet's cone.


----------



## goXtreme

I have this model of DC and I love it, I had already had the trash can separator hooked inline before purchasing this so I cant tell you how good it works or not, but I can tell you that I have emptied the trash can no less than 10 times and the dust is not even in the window of the DC yet.


----------

